# bike from parts



## simongill (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi

I have come across what seems to be a good deal and would like an opinion(s) on it. It is a bike out together from parts that a shop has had around for a while. The frame is the 2005 TCR C1, ultegra 9 speed running gear, with shoes and pedals thrown in - it is going for $2200 AUD - $1650 US. Isthere any compromise in such a bike being cobbled together from parts lying around?

Thanks


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

*New or Used?*

Is the shop offering you new or used parts? And, do you have any input regarding the parts selection?


----------



## simongill (Oct 14, 2006)

*new or used*

I'm pretty sure it is all brand new - that is just an assumption based on the context of the sale (I bought it yesterday) - I think they were just clearing out what they had in the workshop/cupboard and put this bike together - if there are any problems then I would be looking for some after sale service - so far the bike is fantastic - cheers


----------

